# Moving VERY soon



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

Because of my husbands work we are moving to Larnaca for 18 months, his company have found us an apartment at Mackenzie, does anyone know this area?
My husband moves next week and me and our son 22 follow in 3 weeks. It's all happened very fast just 4 weeks.....
Do we register with a doctor in Cyprus like we do in UK, and how do I get my prescription medication and what are the costs.
Do I ship out bed linen towels ect or buy in Larnaca.
Does anyone know a good shipping company?
Silly question...do people use duvets or is it too hot?
For the first time in many years I won't be working, I do love the sun and sea but will I be bored, how can I meet new friends, I'm a young at heart 54.
Any help or tips would be great as my head is spinning from the spead of this but I am very excited to be living in Cyprus.

thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Glam Gran,
I live close to the Mackenzie area of Larnaca. It is a popular area close to the beach, Larnaca airport and the Salt Lakes. There are lots of apartment blocks there. 

We moved out 2 months ago. I used Burke Bros of (Wolverhampton but they work UK-wide) to move us out, they were very efficient and reasonably priced. I would recommend them wholeheartedly. 

Before you leave the UK you should apply at for an EHIC (European Health Insurance) Card. It will give you UK emergency treatment anywhere in Europe. You can do it on the web or at your local post office. EHIC and health advice for travellers : Department of Health - Health care


You also need to apply for an E106 or E109 from HM Revenue & Customs www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf - We only had a couple of weeks notice before we left and overlooked this and are now having trouble getting them.
Using the E106 or whatever the UK gives you, you can register and Larnaca Hospital and get your medication for a nominal charge. However, to ease the rush in the early days here. I suggest you ask your GP in England for 2 or three months supply. 

You should also collect six months bank and a years utility statements from the UK and bring them with you on the plane. These will help you register for residency, bank etc over here.

I bought bed linen with me, however towels and sheets are not expensive here. We have summer-weight duvets (2.5 or 4 tog) on our beds but we do swap these for just sheets when it gets warm.

We have been here 2 months and I have no idea where the time went! Every day we have something else to do and with the afternoon siesta we haven't had time to get bored! And we have more very good friends English and Cypriot than we had at home! Believe me if you are friendly and make the effort to greet people you will make friends.

If you'd like to email me I will be happy to answer any other questions. I could also meet you and show you round when you get here, if you'd like.


----------



## Glamorous Gran (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Babs,
I am so looking forward to the move but there is so much to sort out here and my husband goes to Cyprus in 2 days as they need him at his job so I'm left to get things done here.
I don't know how much clothes to bring with me as I will only have the regular allowance on my flight.It would be great to meet up, I've been told that people are very friendly and I'm an outgoing person so not too worried about that.
How do you find the cost of living compared to the UK?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi,
I must say, we had two weeks between knowing we were definately coming and flying out and it was mad! But now we are here, it was worth every moment!

Its very hot here so you won't need your winter clothes, maybe just a cardigan for the evenings (it was 21 deg last night at midnight!). Bring essential light clothes, sandals/trainers & swimsuit. Bring valuables such as jewellery and important documents such as passports (obvious but worth mentioning) birth & marriage certificates & your EHIC cards, a year's bank and utility statements. Also bring 2 months or more of any prescription medication and your laptop computer + leads if you have and need one. 

The overall cost of living is a lot cheaper I think, although some things are more expensive. We've just had a €60 bill for electricity for a quarter. We would have paid three or four times that in the UK. However bottles of Robinson's squash and any type of butter are more expensive. 

I have emailed you privately so we can take this conversation off-line. If that's Ok with you?


----------

